# Worth Buying? (rough 280Z)



## Blasphemy (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, i posted this in another forum, but ill add it here.

i can buy this 280 damn cheep

but i want to know if its worth it.. looks like its dying but runs really well.


heres the link ot the other post

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=87878


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it has so much rust i'd say no, maybe it might make a good donor for some parts, but don't bother putting alot of work into a rusty car, unless you want the experience and all that fun...


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

Blasphemy said:


> ok, i posted this in another forum, but ill add it here.
> 
> i can buy this 280 damn cheep
> 
> ...


thats why its so damn cheap. no dont get it. first tell me what price range you are looking at. i work at a Z shop, and every day i find out that some one is trying to sell a Z. i dont think you should go through that type of hassle personally. but its really up to you.


----------

